# "Floating" Kidneys



## imp (Aug 31, 2015)

My sister became infatuated with a motorcycle-riding veteran of WW-II in about 1949. I was 7. When that big Harley came chugging into our driveway the first time, I can almost surely state my Dad exclaimed, "Jesus Christ! What the hell is that?" 

She married the guy. Despite my Mother's admonitions and concerns, which centered around "floating kidneys" acquired from riding on motorcycles! I've always considered that a ploy, a discouragement, if you will. For some reason, as always, the recollection pounced upon me today, after never hearing that medical term for 50 years, could it actually exist? It DOES!

*Nephroptosis* (also called *floating kidney* or *renal ptosis*) is an abnormal condition in which the kidney drops down into the pelvis when the patient stands up. It is more common in women than in men. It has been one of the most controversial conditions among doctors in both its diagnosis and its treatments.[SUP][1][/SUP]
CauseIt is believed to result from deficiency of supporting perirenal fasciae.
[h=2]Symptoms[/h]Nephroptosis is asymptomatic in most patients. However, nephroptosis can be characterized by violent attacks of colicky flank pain, nausea, chills, hypertension, hematuria and proteinuria. Patients with symptomatic nephroptosis often complain of sharp pains that radiate into the groin. Many patients also suggest a weighing feeling on the abdomen. Pain is typically relieved by lying down. The attack of colic pain is called 'Dittel's crisis' or 'renal paroxysm'.

More:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nephroptosis

Now, how in the world would my Mother, born in Europe, and having learned the English Language only after crossing the "pond", possibly have been privy to such information, 65 years ago?  How I miss her!    imp


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2015)

My grandmother firmly believed that if you bit your fingernails and swallowed the nails, they went straight to your appendix and caused appendicitis.  There was NOTHING that was going to change her opinion.  Okaaay.


----------



## imp (Sep 3, 2015)

My Dad claimed a doctor told him that often appendectomies reveal an accumulation of stuff like grape seeds, and such. Whether true, or a way to discourage a kid from swallowing seeds, is unknown.   
imp


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 4, 2015)

imp said:


> My Dad claimed a doctor told him that often appendectomies reveal an accumulation of stuff like grape seeds, and such. Whether true, or a way to discourage a kid from swallowing seeds, is unknown.
> imp



My mom said the same thing.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 4, 2015)

I remember, as a kid, being in a Sears store and seeing a display of motorcycle accessories; helmets, goggles and _wide leather belts!  _

These belts were made of heavy leather and  as much as 9 or 10 inches wide.  I didn't know they had any connection to kidney damage

but apparently they were.


----------

